# Bachmann 0-6-0 Plymouth Diesel stalls at frogs



## Old97 (Jan 1, 2011)

I just bought a Bachmann 0-6-0 Plymouth Diesel item # 60089 to use in my yard tracks. It runs o.k. on all the track except at all the Atlas switches(turnouts.) In both directions it stalls dead on the plastic frogs. My regular size locomotives all run good over the frogs. What good is a Switcher locomotive that won't run through switches?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Any of the multiple truck diesels would do fine GP15, etc so long as they have all wheel pick-up of power. Maybe an MP15 or SW900/1200


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

If you add copper pickups on the tender and run a two small wires to the motor in the engine. It will run better and span the frogs like the larger locos. There are not to many options if the pick up wheel's length is shorter then the frog. You could speed and glide over the frogs but not the best option in a rail yard


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Alas...the bane of N scale...only 2 truck switchers are the way to go without powered frogs on your switches.


----------



## Old97 (Jan 1, 2011)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks for the information. WHY didn't Bachmann tell me this BEFORE I bought it???? I wanted a very SMALL, LOW COST Switcher, not a two truck locomotive. If it won't run over Atlas switches, they should advertise it. Can I sue them for mental damage? :retard:


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

:laugh: that is what I was thinking. I was searching for info on how to convert the tender so it picks up rail voltage. Wire and a thin brass sheet would cost less then 10 bucks. This material could do a few conversions too.
But
Bachmann does not list what type of wheels they use. It is common fact that replacing wheels in N Scale is a [email protected]*&#@ :laugh:
One tries to be fair and love a manufacture but once again they cut corners and do something the cheap way. "Lets not post useful repair info, we'll just have the customer call us with questions"  "sorry Sir, it sounds like dirt track to us, try cleaning everything" :laugh:


----------



## forrestgs (Nov 27, 2010)

*Bachmann WDT diesel stalls on frogs.*

I have one of those little switchers, but I don't have Atlas turnouts. I like the little switcher a lot, but I had to tweak it a few ways to make it run as nice as it does now. If I remember correctly, it has 4 brass contact wipers that rub the sides of the wheels on the two end axles. You should examine the bottom of the loco to see if the 4 wipers are touching the wheels. Use a pencil point and touch the wheel flanges to slide the axles sideways a little bit to see if the wipers follow the lateral movement of the axles. If the wipers move with the axles, then you should have 4 wheel pick-up which should get it through the plastic frogs. If the wipers don't follow the axles, then you need to disassemble the engine to bend the wipers inward slightly to establish contact with the wheels. If you do disassemble the engine, try carving off the casting flash from the gears and chassis also. Bachmann QC isn't the best out there, but a little TLC can make that little engine run very well. It is FAR better than the original Atlas version that came out in the '70s. That piece of futility only ran for about 3 hours before you sent it back to Atlas for replacing. I hope this helps you. hwell:
Sincerely,
forrestgs


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

One way to solve the problem is to get another of the same loco and then wire them together and double heading them, this solves the electrical pickup problem and they won't stall in turnouts. Works for me.


----------

